# How many eggs can get a snow ball shrimp??



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

A close answer here...










Over 40 is not difficult...


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow Thanks for actually counting and labeling the great pictures


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

neato! thanks.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Great looking shrimp and I love the striped snails in the background.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Around 40 is what they get, depends on the size of the shrimp. What are your tank parameters?

-Pedro


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Burks said:


> Great looking shrimp and I love the striped snails in the background.














milalic said:


> What are your tank parameters?


I am keeping them in a planted tank










pH 7,2
kH 4
gH 6
EC 250 uS
NO3 5 ppm (adding ferts)
PO4 1ppm (adding ferts)
any NO2 or amonia of course
Lighting: Fl 1 x 30w (biolux) + 2 x36 PLL Osram Dulux L 840 (4000ºK)
Filtration: Hydor prime 20
CO2: presured cylinder + glass diffuser.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

I think that you know it  .........Great shoot Xema !!!!!!!!


----------



## yellow (Oct 24, 2006)

wow .i never konw how many eggs they have,
now ialready know.....


----------

